# Hill's Prescription Diet?



## wakeangel (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi everyone! I haven't been around as much lately because a new role at work is keeping me VERY busy! But I really could use some expert opinions on this one so I'm hoping y'all can help!

Deacon was at the vet this week with what the doctor thinks is colitis again. He's had off and on diarrhea for several days...we were feeding a bland diet of chicken and rice and it would seem to improve but then he'd go back to having diarrhea, some with trace amounts of blood. All the while he's been eating and drinking well and having normal activity levels. 

My husband took Deacon to the vet since my work has been crazy and he came home with a bag of Hill's Prescription Diet I/D that the vet recommended for Deacon given his gastrointestinal issues. Since I wasn't there to ask all kinds of questions to the vet, I'm hoping some of you know more about this food/have experience with it! Deacon has been doing well on Fromm's Salmon ala Veg but maybe he'd do better on a more bland kibble??

Here are the ingredients in the I/D food: Ground Whole Grain Corn, Brewers Rice, Dried Egg Product, Chicken By-Product Meal, Corn Gluten Meal, Pork Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), Powdered Cellulose, Dicalcium Phosphate, Chicken Liver Flavor, Iodized Salt, Potassium Citrate, Choline Chloride, Calcium Carbonate, Potassium Chloride, Dried Beet Pulp, Soybean Oil, vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid), Taurine, minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), preserved with Mixed Tocopherols & Citric Acid, Rosemary Extract. 

I was underwhelmed and am hoping you guys can tell me whether the Hill's is a good idea or whether I should take it back to the vet! If you have other suggestions for kibbles that work well for dog's with sensitive tummies that would be great too!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I was not excited about this food either when Abby was a pup and had a bout of colitis. But I will say honestly, combined with Flagyl, it got her actually cured, not just cleared up for a couple of days. 

Maybe if Fromm Salmon is too rich, a kibble with fewer ingredients to react to (California Naturals or Wellness Core) would be better. Good luck!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

While I would not feed these foods long term unless my dog was very ill, I do have to say they can work very well in the short term (assuming your dog is not allergic to any of the ingredients). When I have had to use them, they did help clear up the issues both the Pugs were having.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

We are having an experience very close to yours. I won't go into all the details here, but our 5 month old has been experiencing some colitis with tinges of blood also. She was on Fromm large breed puppy (which I am almost positive was not any part of the problem). At the suggestion of the vet we put her on Hill's ID. He sent us home with canned food. According to the can it only contains 6.5% protein. So I went back to the vet and picked up a bag of the dry Hills I/D which is 22% protein. Gracie is currently getting some canned and some dry Hill I/D. 

Since our digestive problems have been going on for a couple of months, I thought we would use the Hill's for a couple of weeks to see if we could determine whether or not our problems might be food related. 

Unfortunately I don't have an expert opinion for you. I'm sure others here may be able to offer that, but if you are interested perhaps we could compare notes concerning our situations. Might help us learn a thing or two.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Not the best food for long term (like others have said), but I've personally seen this food help a lot with dogs who are sick.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

> At the suggestion of the vet we put her on Hill's ID. He sent us home with canned food. According to the can it only contains 6.5% protein. So I went back to the vet and picked up a bag of the dry Hills I/D which is 22% protein. Gracie is currently getting some canned and some dry Hill I/D.


To compare the nutrient values between canned food and kibble you have to convert the canned food nutrients to a "dry matter basis" - which is how the kibble % are displayed. To do that: start with 100% minus the moisture content in the can which is often 75%. (100-75=25% dry matter). Then divide the nutrient value (6.5% protein) by the dry matter % (25%). 6.5% divided by 25% = 26% So the Hill I/D canned actually has a little more protein in it than the dry.

*To the original poster:* If you're uncomfortable about the ingredients in the prescription food, try to have a conversation with your vet about what the nutrient values in the "prescription" food are which he thinks are important for your dog's condition. Obviously it's not the ingredients in that formula since whole grain corn, corn gluten and powdered cellulose can't be considered bland ingredients. Ask him what other food options there might be for getting the desired nutrient values he is recommending. If he can't or is unwilling to discuss this, ask if he can recommend anyone with a speciality in pet nutrition for you to consult with. Also, I've heard some people say they're happier with the *Royal Canin* line of prescription foods compared to Hill's. While still not great ingredients, the Royal Canin seem to be somewhat better to some people. If he says that Hill's is the only food that can work for your dog, I would be skeptical. As others have said, the Hill's brought some desired results for them, but I'm sure there are other avenues available.


----------



## wakeangel (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks so much for all the helpful replies!!! I knew you guys would be able to help!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Can I ask an 'off topic' question, but this thread makes me think about it again... Teddi had issues with UTI's and my vet talked about if it did not clear up he wanted to put he on Hill's KD. Ok I read the ingredients and like the food listed above the first ingredient is corn. Corn is a filler, but more than that, many dogs are allergic to corn, and according to my girlfriend who is a vet, dogs should not eat corn!!!! 

So why would a prescription dog food have that as the first ingredient? It confuses the crap out of me. 

I would be curious to hear how Deacon does. I do know no food really "hurts" a dog, you just want to feed the best you can afford. Heck my sister has fed Pedigree to her dog and it is now 14 years old. It poops the size of a volcano, but the dog is happy.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Can't tell you much on Hill's ID, but Mandy has been on Hill's CD for several years. She was experiencing crystals in her urine, causing a really foul odor and difficulty urinating. Since going on the CD she hasn't had much of any trouble. Cost is a bit high, but if it works I'll stick with it forever! Good luck with your Golden!!!


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

> the first ingredient is corn. Corn is a filler, but more than that, many dogs are allergic to corn, So why would a prescription dog food have that as the first ingredient?


Bottom line: corn historically has been one of the cheapest ingredients available - which increases the profit margin for the company

While some dogs do OK with corn, as you note, some are allergic. And there are no studies to my knowledge that corn is a very good protein source.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

MyBentley said:


> To compare the nutrient values between canned food and kibble you have to convert the canned food nutrients to a "dry matter basis" - which is how the kibble % are displayed. To do that: start with 100% minus the moisture content in the can which is often 75%. (100-75=25% dry matter). Then divide the nutrient value (6.5% protein) by the dry matter % (25%). 6.5% divided by 25% = 26% So the Hill I/D canned actually has a little more protein in it than the dry.


Thanks SO much for that info. Seems I remember reading that once, but it must of been filed in some irretrievable area of my brain:doh:.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Those of you who say not to stay on this for too long, how long is too long? We have a similar situation and are starting to wonder if Bogey is actually allergic to most meats - can you believe that?! He is on Purina HA and has been pretty regularly since March. I want to switch him to a nice grain-free product but am too scared to mess with a good thing. His soft stools are much less common than they were before - maybe one bad day every few weeks but nothing more.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Tahnee GR said:


> I do have to say they can work very well in the short term (assuming your dog is not allergic to any of the ingredients). When I have had to use them, they did help clear up the issues both the Pugs were having.


Were your dogs issues allergy related?


----------

